# Cheap lobster



## njsimonson

Ingredients:
One 2-Liter Bottle of Sprite
Enough Pike Fillets for everyone (Make sure they're Y-boned)
Stick of Butter

Equipment:
Large pot for boiling
Pyrex Measuring Cup

Directions:
Pour enough Sprite in the pot to cover all the fish you have
Bring Sprite to a boil.
Cut boneless pike fillets into chunks, roughly 2x3"
Place pike into the boiling Sprite
Bring Sprite to a boil again and allow fish to cook for five minutes
Melt butter in Pyrex measuring cup
Remove fish from Sprite boil
Either pour butter over fish, or serve it in a small dish for dipping, a la Lobster.

This is a quick and easy way to make a dish that tastes almost exactly like lobster! Enjoy


----------



## woodpecker

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## KEN W

That sounds interesting.....I always thougt poor mans lobster was eelpout. :bop:


----------



## buckseye

I thought it was perch... no.... just kidding it used to be ling


----------



## Leo Porcello

In Alaska they always said Burbot was poor mans lobster. Will this recipe work on bass, crappie and other fish like that?


----------



## KEN W

Eelpout,Ling,Burbot,Lawyer....all the same fish......"poor man's" lobster.


----------



## Leo Porcello

Well I guess you learn something new everyday. Thanks Ken! Also all I see is a red X where your avatar would be??


----------



## njsimonson

Maybe I shoulda called it "cheap lobster" and now I have...good ol' Edit button.

Yes, Burbot is "the poor man's lobster" my apologies for any confusion. Enjoy the recipe anyhow.

This recipe won't work on bass, as they are to be released into the waters from whence they came, not into a pot of boiling Soda. (C&R bass police...now you're busted PorkChop!)


----------



## dosch

NJ,

"This recipe won't work on bass, as they are to be released into the waters from whence they came, not into a pot of boiling Soda. (C&R bass police...now you're busted PorkChop!)"

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Joltin_Joe

It is amazing how well this recipe works.

I was apprehensive to try it on eel pout, but it's delicious. Now I always look forward to keeping a couple nice sized burbots.


----------



## Leo Porcello

dosch said:


> NJ,
> 
> "This recipe won't work on bass, as they are to be released into the waters from whence they came, not into a pot of boiling Soda. (C&R bass police...now you're busted PorkChop!)"
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:


Actually I normally practice C&R and honestly the way my fishing abilities have gone down the toilet since coming to ND I don't think the fish have much to worry about! :beer:


----------

